# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Κακός υπνος

## girl1988

Στον ξύπνιο μου ολα καλα, επικοινωνία, γέλια, διαθεση για διασκέδαση και κοινωνικοποίηση και στον υπνο μου τα χειριστα. Ξυπναω με πονοκέφαλο μετα απο τρομερούς, έντονους εφιάλτες, υπνικη παράλυση και σύγχιση. Τωρα που ξυπνησα ενας μικρος φοβος, αυτο.. Ντρέπομαι να πω κι αυτα που βλεπω γιατι εχουν να κανουν παντα στο δικο μου παραλήρημα με δυναμεις καλού και κακού, θρησκεια κατα κόρον, χωρις να ημουν ποτε ιδιαιτερα επηρεασμένη στη ζωη μου. Ας υποκριθω αλλη μια μερα οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα...

----------


## Macgyver

Στο υποσυνειδητο μπαινει σε λειτουργια ο υπνος , αρα συνειδητα αισθανεσαι ( νομιζεις ) καλα , αλλα το υποσυνειδητο εχει αλλη γνωμη .....κατι σενοχλει , αλλα αντε βρες τι ......

----------


## Sonia

Είχες γράψει παλιότερα ότι έχεις ψυχώσεις μου φαίνεται κι ότι σε παρακολουθεί γιατρός και παίρνεις αγωγή. Εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά για αυτά τα θέματα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι κάνεις καλά που το κρύβεις. Μπορεί να είναι προεόρτιο κάποιου επεισοδίου. Μίλα με τον γιατρό και σκέψου τι μπορεί να σε έχει κουράσει ή αγχώσει τελευταία.
Αν κάνω λάθος για το ιστορικό σου, ζητώ συγγνώμη.

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Στον ξύπνιο μου ολα καλα, επικοινωνία, γέλια, διαθεση για διασκέδαση και κοινωνικοποίηση και στον υπνο μου τα χειριστα. Ξυπναω με πονοκέφαλο μετα απο τρομερούς, έντονους εφιάλτες, υπνικη παράλυση και σύγχιση. Τωρα που ξυπνησα ενας μικρος φοβος, αυτο.. Ντρέπομαι να πω κι αυτα που βλεπω γιατι εχουν να κανουν παντα στο δικο μου παραλήρημα με δυναμεις καλού και κακού, θρησκεια κατα κόρον, χωρις να ημουν ποτε ιδιαιτερα επηρεασμένη στη ζωη μου. Ας υποκριθω αλλη μια μερα οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα...


Όταν αναφέρεσαι στη θρησκεία τι εννοείς; Ζεις σε καταπιεστικό περιβάλλον και έχεις συνέπειες στον ύπνο σου;

----------


## girl1988

Ναι ειναι λογω της ψυχωσης... Προσφατα προλαβαμε την υποτροπή, αλλα μου εχει ζαλίσει τον εγκέφαλο ολο αυτο... Ας ελπίσω οτι τα προβλήματα θα ειναι μονο στον υπνο γενικά.. Καταπιεστικό περιβαλλον δεν εχω σε καμία περιπτωση. Καταπιεστικο ισως εαυτο που προσπαθει να πετυχαίνει στόχους διαρκώς και ενω ενθουσιάζομαι και θελω να κανω πράγματα δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω εγκεφαλικά..

----------


## girl1988

Βλεπω συνεχεια διαβόλους και χαζομάρες. Η υπνικη παράλυση με τρομάζει γιατι ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση. Αλλα τι να πω πια. Ο καθενας το σταυρο του. Απλα ειναι καταπιεστικό να πρέπει να κρύβεζαι κιολας απο τον περιγυρω, οποτε ειπα να τα μοιραστώ εδω. Μερικοί ανθρωποι ειναι ακομη μαυρα μεσανυχτα με αυτες τις αρρωστειες.. Φοβουνται λες και ο υγιής δεν μπορει να τους βλάψει. Ειναι ωραιο άθλημα και το κουτσομπολιό άλλωστε. Απο ουσιαστική στηριξη, να ειναι καλα η μανούλα.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Βλεπω συνεχεια διαβόλους και χαζομάρες. Η υπνικη παράλυση με τρομάζει γιατι ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση. Αλλα τι να πω πια. Ο καθενας το σταυρο του. Απλα ειναι καταπιεστικό να πρέπει να κρύβεζαι κιολας απο τον περιγυρω, οποτε ειπα να τα μοιραστώ εδω. Μερικοί ανθρωποι ειναι ακομη μαυρα μεσανυχτα με αυτες τις αρρωστειες.. Φοβουνται λες και ο υγιής δεν μπορει να τους βλάψει. Ειναι ωραιο άθλημα και το κουτσομπολιό άλλωστε. Απο ουσιαστική στηριξη, να ειναι καλα η μανούλα.


Μήπως υπάρχει υπολανθάνουσα θρησκοληψία την οποία αν και το λογικό σου κομμάτι την έχει αποδομήσει και δεν την δέχεται,το υποσυνείδητό σου την πολεμάει ακόμα?...Μου βγάζει ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή περισσότερο αυτό το ότι έχει κολλήματα το υποσυνείδητό σου τα οποία τα τιθασεύεις ή τα βάζεις κάτω απ'το χαλάκι στον ξύπνιο σου.
Απ'την άλλη το αίτιο μπορεί να είναι πολύ επιφανειακό και κουλό...Είχα τον γαμπρό μου ο οποίος έβλεπε τρομερούς εφιάλτες κάθε βράδυ, σε σημείο που φοβόταν την ώρα που θα πήγαινε για ύπνο...Ε,και για άσχετους λόγους έκοψε τον κανονικό καφέ και το γύρισε σε ντεκαφεινέ και από τότε σταμάτησαν οι εφιάλτες...Κουλό, έ?...Πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχουν βαθύτερα αίτια για ορισμένες διαταραχές γι'αυτό και δεν πιστεύω στην ψυχοθεραπεία,τουλάχιστον για άτομα συνειδητοποιημένα και ορθολογικά.

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Βλεπω συνεχεια διαβόλους και χαζομάρες. Η υπνικη παράλυση με τρομάζει γιατι ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση. Αλλα τι να πω πια. Ο καθενας το σταυρο του. Απλα ειναι καταπιεστικό να πρέπει να κρύβεζαι κιολας απο τον περιγυρω, οποτε ειπα να τα μοιραστώ εδω. Μερικοί ανθρωποι ειναι ακομη μαυρα μεσανυχτα με αυτες τις αρρωστειες.. Φοβουνται λες και ο υγιής δεν μπορει να τους βλάψει. Ειναι ωραιο άθλημα και το κουτσομπολιό άλλωστε. Απο ουσιαστική στηριξη, να ειναι καλα η μανούλα.


Από τι πηγάζει όλο αυτό δεν έχω καταλάβει. Αναφέρεσαι σε υπνική παράλυση που λίγο πολύ, το έχουν βιώσει και άλλοι όπως και γω. Εσένα σου γίνεται όμως τακτικά και αναφέρεσαι σε διαβόλους. Αφού ζεις σε χριστιανικό περιβάλλον γιατί σε περιστοιχίζουν;

----------


## girl1988

Δεν ξερω!! Καλη ερωτηση γιατι με περιστοιχίζουν. Ειναι μερος της ψυχωσης μαλλον. Αν σας πω τι παραισθήσεις ειχα.. Μεχρι και το διάβολο ειδα στον καθρέφτη στον ξυπνιο μου και νομιζα οτι με κυνηγάει να του γεννήσω παιδι. Αν τα πω αυτα σε παπα θα με στειλει για εξορκισμό. Χαχχαχα τωρα τα σκεφτομαι και γελαω, οταν τα ζεις ειναι εφιάλτης. Μεχρι και μάγια εχω σκεφτει οτι μπορει να μου εχουν κανει. 
Ισως ομως να εχετε δικιο για καφέδες και τσιγάρα και με τα χάπια που παιρνω πινω και λιγο παραπανω καμια φορα εν ωρα διασκέδασης, ισως επηρεάζει. Ο γιατρός ειπε ειναι λογω της ψυχωσης οι εφιάλτες, εγω σκεφτόμουν μηπως ειναι και παρενέργεια απο xanax ή απο το abilify.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Μεχρι και το διάβολο ειδα στον καθρέφτη στον ξυπνιο μου και νομιζα οτι με κυνηγάει να του γεννήσω παιδι.


Μήπως είδες το μωρό της Ρόζμαρι ή την Ενατη Πύλη του Πολάνσκι και σου έχουν αφήσει μετατραυματικό?:)

----------


## girl1988

Χαχαχ δεν βλεπω θριλερ..

----------

